# How much do your shoes weigh?



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

I just got a good scale and stuck my shoes on there. The pair with cleats came it at 1,300+ grams. That sounds a bit heavy. 

They are Lake MX-165, size 50 EU (15 US). I got them for around $65.

BM


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

964g
Diadora Chilis w/ SPD cleats, removed front toe spikes, size 44


----------



## Motivated (Jan 13, 2004)

*863g, size 47*

that is with toe spikes and eggbeater cleats. Specialized S-Works MTB shoe (with the rotary ratchet).



bmadau said:


> I just got a good scale and stuck my shoes on there. The pair with cleats came it at 1,300+ grams. That sounds a bit heavy.
> 
> They are Lake MX-165, size 50 EU (15 US). I got them for around $65.
> 
> BM


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

those new specialized shoes are supposed to fit awesome, how do you like em?


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

What does a light shoes weight ?


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

700-750g for an average sized (44-45) pair is pretty darn light


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow. Judging from the replies I take it my shoes are wicked heavy. Time to do some shoe "tuning"!!! Maybe some ti plates and srews to mount my cleats... hmm.. don't need all those knobs on there (tread)...

J/k...


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

WHAT?!?!! Shoe's too now?!?!?!  

Uughghghg. Okay, hold on...  

(gets shoe's and scale)

Shimano SPD SH-M080G shoe's (old shoe's), size 46/11.5/29.0 with Crank Brother Eggbeater cleats (came with my EB "C" pedals), no tuning.... but now that you've mentioned it, you sick, twisted little... oh, sorry.  Ummm, they're 1006 grams.  

Crap, NOW I have to get ti bolts for my cleats, too! Thanks a lot!   Man, is nothing safe from a WW?!?!?!??!!   J/K!!!


----------



## CulBaire (Jan 18, 2004)

*900g or there abouts*

I remember weighing my shoes previously, and they are currently dirty so I won't weigh them now. But each weighted 450g with cleats- so the total was about 905g

They are Specialized Comp shoes... Size 44.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Actually I stuck my shoes on the scael for fun the other night (Shimano lower end MTBs w/ SPD cleats- size 48) the left one weighed in just over 600g and the right just a tad under 600g. They're cloth too so when they get wet they feel like they weight about 5lbs. Really want a pair of lighter, synthetic shoes so that I don't have to lug around all the wtaer when it's raining/ go through a stream etc. but I realy need to try on some to see what fits good in my size.


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, some of you guys are wearing some real heavy bricks!

My pair of Sidi Eagle (sz. 47) weighs in at 779 g without cleats, toe studs or insoles. I also removed the first 2 tread blocks (towards the middle of the sole) of the group of 6 at the back on each shoe.

I think the only other shoes that are lighter are the DMT Watt and DMT Reflex. The Rocket7 are ridiculously expensive, are ugly, and fall apart.

DMT Watt 
DMT Reflex

But I am only speculating; based on some of the weights of their road shoes they seem to be slightly lighter than Sidi. Both the Watt and Reflex have full carbon soles. I tried to convince the NA distributor to bring in these shoes but they say they are holding off for now due to price (MSRP is $350 for the Watt and $309 for the Reflex). That's high but Sidi has shoes in that range as well don't they?

Sidi makes great shoes (best looking and most comfortable) but they could push the WW envelope a bit. I see lots of unnecessary weight.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Shimano m-180's, size 45, w/toe spikes, no cleats, 885 grams. Does anyone produce ti SPD cleats? Just wondering, since SPD is so common.
Steel cleats are 25 grams w/bolts & plate adj. washers. 
I've been running Expedo ti-mag pedals for about a year, no issues to date, (w/regular regreasing) & I do notice the reduced weight over 959's. However, they use the same (heavy) steel cleats as Shimano


----------



## indytrekracer (Feb 13, 2004)

*Nike Granfondo*

I just got a pair of Nike Granfodo shoes. They are road shoes, with just enough tread to be used for mountain biking that does not involve extensive hike-a-bike sections.

They weigh 770grams with cleats and all the tread plates for size 40. And they are super stiff (full road carbon).


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

kneecap said:


> Steel cleats are 25 grams w/bolts & plate adj. washers.


You must mean 25 g for just one SPD cleat, not a pair.

Eggbeater cleats (brass) are 39 g for the pair plus 6 g for the 4 steel bolts.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

eurorider said:


> You must mean 25 g for just one SPD cleat, not a pair.


 Yeah, thats 25 grams for "each" set. Bet ti would cut that down considerably....


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

kneecap said:


> Yeah, thats 25 grams for "each" set. Bet ti would cut that down considerably....


Doesn't a set equal a left cleat plus a right cleat?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

they are about 175 lbs when I stand in them


----------



## Motivated (Jan 13, 2004)

*They are excellent*

They fit very well. The rotary ratchet is sweet and is certainly where most of the weight savings comes from. The insole is nice - although I could do with more arch support. The tread is incredibly grippy. The carbon sole is perfect - there really is an improvement in power transfer and less fatigue when really, REALLY cranking. The durability is very good - I abused them on a few rides and they look great, but the carbon bottom does scratch. Now I only plan on riding them on weekends/races. They are extremely expensive, but I expect they will make it 2 years at which point I will buy another pair. As far as WW goes I saved 387g going to these shoes!



Jersey said:


> those new specialized shoes are supposed to fit awesome, how do you like em?


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

eurorider said:


> Doesn't a set equal a left cleat plus a right cleat?


 I suppose you're right, I was refering to a "set" as, 1 cleat, 2 bolts, & 1 spacer plate. (Need 1 set,1 shoe) Ugh, Now I've got myself confused.....


----------

